# Bombies: Automatic



## Alex (15/8/15)

Bombies: Automatic self.electronic_cigarette

submitted 11 hours ago by _Bombies

Hi reddit, smee again.



When I started Bombies back in 2013, every single night was spent fulfilling orders, coding poor web templates, restocking, handling customer service, pretending I had any clue how to market my products, and dealing with wholesale by myself. I thought, _there has got to be an easier way_. But the easier way, outsourcing, cost money. Money that I did not have for this small bootstrap business. Sure there were co-packers, but the MOQ was so high that my only option would have been to drain my retirement accounts to meet a minimum order.



So I decided to do everything myself.



I quit my full-time career, sold everything that I had a title to, and went into full-time juice vending. Somewhere along the way, I picked up two extraordinary partners, and fourteen elite associates who are dedicated to the craft. From there, my team branched off and started specializing in different aspects of this industry: retail, wholesale, social media, web design, manufacturing, analytics, et al. Determined to make a name for ourselves, we carefully evaluated b&ms and selected only the best. By partnering with some of the best distributors in the world, we've created a network of several hundred shops. In addition, we have a retail presence in over fifty countries worldwide.



With vaping on the rise, many e-juice companies formed out of passion to create the best flavors on the market. In the past two years, I've witnessed great juice companies come and go. Running a small business is difficult, there are many factors that could contribute to its success or demise. Besides luck, some of these factors include existing full-time careers, family, financial obligations, and business acumen. Here is where I think I can help.



*Announcing Bombies Automatic*

Bombies Automatic is a full-service start up incubator for the next great e-liquid company. Using your formulas, we will engage in product development, marketing, production, distribution, and handle your customer service while you concentrate on the overall vision for your company. Best of all, this involves no up-front capital or expenses to get the ball rolling on manufacturing, packaging, and distribution. In this business model, we only succeed when you succeed, and we're willing to take the risk (after a careful vetting process) with our capital and labor force to make it happen. In short, I will do everything in my power to share your flavors with the rest of the world. There's more to it, and if you're serious about discovering new flavors, then perhaps it's time for us to meet. All it takes is a sample of your line and a vision.



With this, my company has come full circle. Many have asked if I had plans to start a B&M (I don't), or enter the DNA200 Race (Nah), I am an e-liquid manufacturer and making juice is what my company loves to do. If you are an avid DIYer and share the same passion as me, shoot me an email at hello@bombies.com[1] and let's talk about the future.



The first Bombies Automatic client, Predator, is set to be released in the coming weeks.


64 comments
save
give gold
report
hide all child comments
Source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/3h045z/bombies_automatic/

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Ollie (15/8/15)

gosh, thats nice of them!


----------

